# cool link of gold refining in thailand



## cozmotimes (Nov 29, 2010)

I just saw this video on you tube from a refining set up in thailand, a nice a to z movie about refining note the bare feet 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5Pfw0ePHUM&list=ULwwGICHHi-uA&playnext=1

greets , 


Cozmo


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG :shock: 

I wonder how much Gold there was in that filter! :mrgreen: 

Buzz


----------



## cozmotimes (Nov 29, 2010)

Indeed that was a big lot of fine thai brown on the second video you see them melt it one of the guys is bare feeted


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 29, 2010)

Some set up they have! I enjoyed the video.

Phil


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Only in my dreams...


----------



## 4metals (Nov 29, 2010)

That flask is a 12 liter flask so the refining capacity is 50 ounces of karat gold per cycle. A lot of money for a system that limits you to processing one type of alloy. You can buy all of the glassware and heating mantles and funnels to do what that thing does for under $4000 in that size range. And be versatile.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome videos !

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 3, 2010)

4.00 approx nice how he rinsed filter with no gloves. Are we over protective?


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 3, 2010)

I bet they make more money selling those contraptions to fools than refining gold. 

I noticed that they didn't have any purple fingers either, after all that unprotected handling of filters. Maybe what they put inside there was brass instead of gold. :shock:


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 3, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> I bet they make more money selling those contraptions to fools than refining gold.
> 
> I noticed that they didn't have any purple fingers either, after all that unprotected handling of filters. Maybe what they put inside there was brass instead of gold. :shock:



Its harder to create purple stains on your hands from gold chloride than silver chloride. You have to let it sit there for a while for it to happen. This would happen if you got some on you and didnt notice. If you washed it off right away it wouldnt do anything. Same with acids. They wont burn if you were to rinse them off fast enough or the quantities on your hands are small(sulphuric acid excluded). Thats how these guys are doing this without gloves. They key is to wash your hands as soon as you get something on them.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 3, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> HAuCl4 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet they make more money selling those contraptions to fools than refining gold.
> ...



IMHO: No half experienced professional would handle or let an employee handle "stuff" like those people handled in that video.

Maybe what you say is true. I would have never found out because I do not plan to touch that stuff with my bare hands ever. I saw many "careful" people stained purple and black over the years. I understand that with platinum/others it can even be harmful long term.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 3, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > HAuCl4 said:
> ...



Having been to Thailand many times, I will say that they have different standards and ways than we do. VERY different.

Ah, the Land of Smiles! DO yourself a favor and visit this amazing place before you die!


----------

